

SF vs. NY: Which is Better, Really? - wslh
http://blogs.kqed.org/pop/2013/09/18/sf-vs-ny-which-is-better-really/

======
PLenz
No comparison - New York is a better city and the reason is pickles. Not once
in my time living in California did I ever encounter anything like a good
half-sour.

I also feel that the NY tech scene is humbler then SF. In SF there is a
feeling that tech rules everything and you need to get out of the way if you
aren't involved in it. It breeds arrogance. In NYC Tech is only one of many
different industries coexisting. There is a lot more cross-pollination of
ideas here.

------
jaxytee
>"America’s two greatest cities."

The author lost me at the first sentence. I think "Two of America's most
popular cities" is closer to reality. So guessing the author believes the
crowd is always right.

San Fran and NYC suck cost of living which is the most important factor I look
for in a place of residence. Its not to difficult to get to NYC from the
smaller, more reasonably priced, more accessible Philadelphia.

------
donretag
I like how they choose songs by Judy Garland and Liza Minnelli to represent
the different cities since they are mother/daughter.

I am one of the natives (NYC) the article refers to. I was tired of people
being surprised that I was actually born in the city I live in. Why is that so
strange? And yes, both cities were better before Starbucks and gentrification
moved in. Far better. I finally moved out of my hometown two years ago. Why
would anyone spend all that money to live in a place that is no where near its
peak?

To answer the question, neither city wins. They both have their charms and are
better in different ways. That said, either city in the '90s would be better
than either city today.

------
johnpmayer
Posted at 9am EST on a Saturday? This won't be a fair fight for a few hours.

------
iterative
San Francisco is a nice little town, but it's not in the same league as New
York.

